# Bobcats @ Heat (4/8/07 6:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 8th, 2007 | 6:00 pm | Sun Sports*









*@*










*Team Records*

Miami Heat (42-34)
Charlotte Bobcats (30-47)


*Starting Lineups*







*Heat Bench:*
Alonzo Mourning
Dorell Wright
Gary Payton
Michael Doleac
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Jason Kapono
Antoine Walker​


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt know Fabio was playing for the Bobcats.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Bobcats have been hot as of late so we gotta watch out, we cant afford losing a game like this if wwe want the 3rd seed, btw if playoffs started today we'd play teh cavs..


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i didnt know Fabio was playing for the Bobcats.


Fabio can ball.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Not to early for the thread? Going by Miami time.

lol j/k.

This should be a win obviously. I hope we don't go as cold as we did in the last quarter against the Celtics. This is a home game though, so it should be in the bag.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i didnt know Fabio was playing for the Bobcats.


:lol:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Toronto plays Chicago at 6pm today too...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> Not to early for the thread? Going by Miami time.
> 
> lol j/k.
> 
> This should be a win obviously. I hope we don't go as cold as we did in the last quarter against the Celtics. This is a home game though, so it should be in the bag.


This is the NBA unfortunatly nothing is a given..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toronto plays Chicago so if we handle our business, I think we'll be the 3rd seed by day's end.

Cleveland also has a tough matchup with Detroit, so the 2nd/5th seed could be switching today too. Hopefully it's a #2 Cleveland #3 Miami end to the season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Toronto plays Chicago so if we handle our business, I think we'll be the 3rd seed by day's end.
> 
> Cleveland also has a tough matchup with Detroit, so the 2nd/5th seed could be switching today too. Hopefully it's a #2 Cleveland #3 Miami end to the season.


Wait, isnt Chicago already the 2nd seed?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE IS BACK! He's been activated and will come off the bench tonight.

What a shocker!


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

HOLY ****!!!!!!!!

I was watching the Suns/Lakers game, and realized it was 6:00, so I quickly changed the channel to Sun sports, and to my surprise Wade was on the court. I thought he was just shooting a bit before game, but then Eric Reid is like 'The Return of Wade' or something...I was like WTF...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yes!

Wade IS back


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't wait to see him on the court. Slow start for us, we gotta get Shaq involved.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

He's in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Standing ovation for Wade as he got off the bench. 

He'll get his first minutes after the timeout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade picks up an assists!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

2 to's and an assist so far...

its gonna take some time. Good thing he came back with a solid number of games left on the schudule. He needs to get back into game shape before the playoffs


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

You can tell he's rusty, he's hesitating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-22 Bobcats at the end of 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching Wade, you can tell he's very hesitant to raise his left arm.

What a pass by Wade to Zo!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo is dominating. Wade's facilitating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Kapono for 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got to pick up our defensive rebounding.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Wade to Kapono for 3! He's already got 3 asts.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

He's also got 3 TOs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

seriously, great that wade's bak and all but u dont gotta post for every stat he piks up ..

in other news, ZO has 12 points on 5-6 from the field.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Effort? Where is it?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> seriously, great that wade's bak and all but u dont gotta post for every stat he piks up ..
> 
> in other news, ZO has 12 points on 5-6 from the field.


Yes we do


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Yes we do


Exactly. Some do not have the capability to watch this game. Im sure they want to know what and how Wade's looking.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Exactly. Some do not have the capability to watch this game. Im sure they want to know what and how Wade's looking.


Yes (me, for one). Keep it coming!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> Exactly. Some do not have the capability to watch this game. Im sure they want to know what and how Wade's looking.


thats not my point. im refering to the posts above like,

"wade has an assist!"
"wade has a turnover aswell"
"wade has another asisst"
"wade already has 3 TO's"

etc..

but i WULD like to kno how he look on offence,, has he tried to drive in yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stupid turnovers are leading to easy baskets for Charlotte.

Bobcats up 49-41


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13 turnovers in this half. Charlotte's got 10 steals as a team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is crazy. Miami is shooting 63% but is trailing by 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-49 Bobcats at the half

Miami better stop these damn turnovers and play smarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-46 Chicago at the half.

It would suck not to be able to pass Toronto if they end up losing because of a loss to the Bobcats


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As For Wade, all in all it was a positive step forward. 1 point 3 assists 3 turnovers.

He looked hesitant to raise his left arm. Especially on defense where he'd normally be reaching in and trying to get steals but didnt try to with his left arm.

On offense he was driving to the hoop and looking to set up teammates. Good to see he wasnt hesitant doing that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> As For Wade, all in all it was a positive step forward. 1 point 3 assists 3 turnovers.
> 
> He looked hesitant to raise his left arm. Especially on defense where he'd normally be reaching in and trying to get steals but didnt try to with his left arm.
> 
> On offense he was driving to the hoop and looking to set up teammates. Good to see he wasnt hesitant doing that.


Personally, I don't want him to raise his left arm. He only partially needs it to shoot, and he can block shots, get steals, handle the ball, and get rebounds with his right arm.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, hopefully they'll try a little harder this half, and at least play a little bit of D.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man, we had 14 TOs at the half to Charlotte's 7, and they had 12 Steals! Ridiculously sloppy on our part. That has to stop.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Turnovers, turnovers, turnovers....and terrible defense

we better get our **** together


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another steal for Charlotte.

63-49


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Another steal for Charlotte! Unbelievable.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Just our luck Morrison isn't playing. He's probably their slowest perimeter player. 14 Steals is unacceptable. That just boils down to sloppiness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq with a dunk. Just keep feeding him and stop the damn turnovers!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey for 3.

5 quick points for Miami.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

playing horribly right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade fouled on a shot. Goes 1-2


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

our defense isnt allowing any sort of run on our part....we just cant stop them


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

rebound the damn ball!

cmon shaq...so something here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just dumb turnover after dumb turnover.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn..... missing shots, playing no d

things not looking good....I cant believe we could come out this bad at home so late in the year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade draws a foul on a pump fake. Goes 1-2 from the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-68 Charlotte at the end of the 3rd

Lets hope we have another one of our regular 4th quarter home comebacks tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The effort's improving, but it's still not there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20 turnovers by Miami through 3 and 16 steals for CHarlotte. Just ugly basketball.

Wade to Zo for the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo is giving his all tonight. Wish Shaq would do the same.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Toine to ZO for the dunk.

Heat down only 6


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Zo is giving his all tonight. Wish Shaq would do the same.


Shaq only gets up to play the Bobcats when it's his Birthday (last year). Zo's got 20 points. And wade's done a great job setting him up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup. Heat down 4


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade fouled. He's found his groove.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono from Wade. Heat down 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono again from Wade. Tie Game!


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Tied at 78. Wade with six asts

Or is it 7?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its 7 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D all of a sudden.

Wade to the bench. 5 points 7 assists 2 rebounds.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade leading a massive Heat comeback... Where have we seen that before? It's been too long Flash


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq with a layup and foul!

Lets go Shaq, dominate this game like you should be doing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D once again. Why does this team always wait so long to play hard?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono for 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in. He replaces Toine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Charge on Wade. 

Heat up 2 with 2:54 left.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Wade commits the charge, Heat up 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq goes 1-2 from the line. Heat up 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Felton hits a jumper. Heat down 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knight goes 2-2 at the line. Heat down 3.

Toronto just doesnt lose. They're killing Chicago.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Heat down 3. 1 minute with 9 seconds remaining on regulation. Raptors are up on Chicago by a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits a jumper. Heat down 1.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq.....cant rebound for squat...

down 3 again...cant beleive we couldnt put them away at home with all that momentum.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Wade will get the last shot, but knowing Riles, you never know.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shot clock violation on the bobcats.

Heat down 1 with just under 6 seconds left.

Do you give it to Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade fouled. Will go to the line for 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes 1-2 to tie the game. He's gone 1-2 every time he's been to the line.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh the GB is not gonna like that call. Wade's gone 1-2 every time he's gone to the line tonight. Gonna have get a stop and gut this out in OT.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Wade goes 1-2 to tie the game. He's gone 1-2 every time he's been to the line.


Whoa...We posted the same thing.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...tie game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No shot. OT.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

My heart was going at 50 mph when he missed the first, but at least he got the second. We need a defensive stop now, and then it's time for OT.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Ot!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We better get this in OT. I bet Wade starts at PG in OT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Whoa...We posted the same thing.


great minds think alike :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's played alot for his 1st game back. If he finishes this OT he would have played 27 minutes.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Vivaldi said:


> My heart was going at 50 mph when he missed the first, but at least he got the second. We need a defensive stop now, and then it's time for OT.


He's never missed them both and caused us to lose IIRC. He's had some misses but he always makes one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Shaq!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EJ for 3. Heat up 2


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

EJ=Mr. Clutch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade trying to do too much right now.

Bobcats up 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got to get some shots for Kapono. He's 6-8 from the field and 3-3 from 3. His shooting got us back in the game at the beginning of the 4th.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnett. BK was 2-7 on the night and he randomly pulls up and drills it. Nothing you can do about that. Knight (5'10") is being guarded by Wade (6'4") and Felton (6'1") is being guarded by EJ (6'6"). Now that's a mismatch.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another to by Wade....he needs to be careful with the ball. I know its his first game back, but this is a must win game. Its tough having all this on him coming back from an injury (Shaq decided not to show up), but if he is in, he has to play smart and well


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> another to by Wade....he needs to be careful with the ball. I know its his first game back, but this is a must win game. Its tough having all this on him coming back from an injury (Shaq decided not to show up), but if he is in, he has to play smart and well


As far as I'm concerned he can do whatever the hell he wants tonight. In his first game back, he led us back and you can't ask for much more than that, even from Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

EJ's like 0-57 when shooting technicals. Why did he shoot that again?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Knight goes 2-2 at the line. Heat down 3.
> 
> Toronto just doesnt lose. They're killing Chicago.


Yeah, they're a solid team, they dont lose fluke games, usuaally if you notice, teams that are surprises like toronto play hard every game and dont lose fluke games like teams like winner teams do


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Boy is Wade rusty from the line...We lose this and we can say bye to 3rd place, since Toronto has relaly one more tough tough game thats vs detroit and they play detroit agian da final game but that wont matter since Detroit's backups will play...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, let's hope he keeps going 1-2 from the line.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade continues to miss Ft's


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Boy is Wade rusty from the line...We lose this and we can say bye to 3rd place, since Toronto has relaly one more tough tough game thats vs detroit and they play detroit agian da final game but that wont matter since Detroit's backups will play...


I dunno. They might try to play thier starters so we wouldn't wind up the 4 seed and meet them in the second round.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

things not going all to well.....we need to make out ft's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is having a Lebron like performance from the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes 1-2 yet again. Heat down 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 second violation on Miami. Knight makes the free throw.

Bobcats go up 2.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's a gay call in the last 2 minutes of a game. That's never called that late in a game. Especially since there was a fake into the paint.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

You'd love to say that Wade had a great come back day but unfortuantly we're in the fight for the 3rd seed, and his day may be overshadowed by his missed fts


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need a stop here....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wallace with the layup. Go up 4.

wade with a tip in. Down 2 now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats game, poor switching by us, bye bye to 3rd seed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, a fade away 3 from Herrman


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

down 5..... game getting away from us


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

**** off Fabio  3-3 in OT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Herrmann with the dagger.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> Not to early for the thread? Going by Miami time.
> 
> lol j/k.
> 
> *This should be a win obviously*. I hope we don't go as cold as we did in the last quarter against the Celtics. This is a home game though, so it should be in the bag.


I know yoru new to the boards, but not sure if your new to being a heat fan but here are your heat


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So the Bobcats aren't tanking because...Fabio's their new go-to guy?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn.......losing to the Bobcats at home in a must win game

cant get much worse


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Game...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> damn.......losing to the Bobcats at home in a must win game
> cant get much worse


Oh it can, i freaking spent $250 on wiz playoff tickets hoping we'd get the 3rd seat and play the wizards in the playoffs but now i have to freaking watch the boring raptors


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no reason Wade should've played the last 10 mins - he made mistake after mistake and Riles tried to ride him to some miracle finish....it wasn't there, he couldn't play D and made horrible decisions over and over at point. Sad we lost this game b/c we tried to re-establish Dwyane Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 111-103

Just too many turnovers, too many missed free throws and we waited too long to finally play hard.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Maybe THIS will teach them to actually take ****ty teams like the Bobcats seriously.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> no reason Wade should've played the last 10 mins - he made mistake after mistake and Riles tried to ride him to some miracle finish....it wasn't there, he couldn't play D and made horrible decisions over and over at point. Sad we lost this game b/c we tried to re-establish Dwyane Wade...


Yeah he sinks his ft's and we win..im not sure if its rust or choke


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> no reason Wade should've played the last 10 mins - he made mistake after mistake and Riles tried to ride him to some miracle finish....it wasn't there, he couldn't play D and made horrible decisions over and over at point. Sad we lost this game b/c we tried to re-establish Dwyane Wade...


And he got them much needed baskets when no one else could score as usual? Only Kapono was able to get them a couple of scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know why we stopped going to Kapono. The guy was on fire at the beginning of the 4th and we didnt go back to him until the final minute of OT.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah he sinks his ft's and we win..im not sure if its rust or choke


Well, he went 1-2 every time he went to the line. Whether it was at the beginning of the game, or the end. So you tell me-rust or choke?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

You guys dotn know how ticked off i am..I'm so sick of Shaq not trying on non-nationally televised nights because he doesnt get teh same attention from the fans, and Riles has to call wade's number less in a game like this and shaq's number more, just because Wade jsut came back


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> I dont know why we stopped going to Kapono. The guy was on fire at the beginning of the 4th and we didnt go back to him until the final minute of OT.


Because he was a benchie all game. Riles inserted Wade in to start the OT, but he forgot about Kapono (probably so he wouldn't have to guard Wallace)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> And he got them much needed baskets when no one else could score as usual? Only Kapono was able to get them a couple of scores.


Well, if we dont have WAde in this game IMO, we dont coem back from teh 14 pt deficit


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Well, if we dont have WAde in this game IMO, we dont coem back from teh 14 pt deficit


I agree. Maybe I wasn't clear enough. Without Wade, they don't stand a chance in this game with that kind of effort. He brought them back, and got to the line and made some baskets when they needed them most.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah he sinks his ft's and we win..im not sure if its rust or choke


It wasnt choking. He went 1-2 every time he went to the line and it was always the 1st free throw that he missed.

He's just got to learn to play with that long sleave on his left arm.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because he was a benchie all game. Riles inserted Wade in to start the OT, but he forgot about Kapono (probably so he wouldn't have to guard Wallace)


yeah, Wade didnt play the greatest Defense on him either, our pick and rolls killed us tonight


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I agree. Maybe I wasn't clear enough. Without Wade, they don't stand a chance in this game with that kind of effort. He brought them back, and got to the line and made some baskets when they needed them most.


Yeah espcially since Shaq decides to take every non-nationally televised game off, I wonder if he forgot that we pay him millions of dollars


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because he was a benchie all game. Riles inserted Wade in to start the OT, but he forgot about Kapono (probably so he wouldn't have to guard Wallace)


Neither EJ nor Posey guarded Wallace well enough and neither did anything on offense to garner more playing time than Kapono there at the end. The Wade-Kapono backcourt was doing great and has worked well all season long. Its too bad we went away from it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heres the raptors remaining games.

@ Minnesota *W*

13 vs Detroit *L*

Sun 15 vs New York *W*

Tue 17 @ Detroit* 50/50*

Wed 18 vs Philadelphia *50/50*

We're behind two games and we're probably not gona catch em..Belive it or not i put the last game vs Philly as a 50/50 b/c usualy bad teams have nothing to paly for and its their final game but then again raptors dont lose fluke games


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah espcially since Shaq decides to take every non-nationally televised game off, I wonder if he forgot that we pay him millions of dollars


He'll remember in the playoffs, when every game is nationally televised and their acutally important. Shaq's been saying ever since he got to Miami that all we need is a 4 seed or better. Well, we're pretty much locked into the 4 seed now, so he's taking the next 5 games off until the playoffs.


> yeah, Wade didnt play the greatest Defense on him either, our pick and rolls killed us tonight


I don't think Wade was on Wallace at all tonight. That was all on Posey and Shimmy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I was actually hoping Wade would take over in te final min of regulation, and for some reason i thought he would


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> He'll remember in the playoffs, when every game is nationally televised and their acutally important. Shaq's been saying ever since he got to Miami that all we need is a 4 seed or better. Well, we're pretty much locked into the 4 seed now, so he's taking the next 5 games off until the playoffs.
> 
> I don't think Wade was on Wallace at all tonight. That was all on Posey and Shimmy.


Yeah but im also upset that i cant see Miami play Washington this year now, and i payed 250$$$ on tix for the wiz playoffs adn honestly the last team in the East i want to watch are the raptors no offense, their boring, but i like TJ ford, i've met him before at a game he's a REAL nice guy


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Shaq is already in cruise mode. He's not going to play hard for the rest of the regular season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ Yeah your probably right, we got no more nationally televised games


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah but im also upset that i cant see Miami play Washington this year now, and i payed 250$$$ on tix for the wiz playoffs adn honestly the last team in the East i want to watch are the raptors no offense, their boring, but i like TJ ford, i've met him before at a game he's a REAL nice guy


raptors are boring to watch? they're one of the best teams in the east at moving the ball and play an uptempo style. 

the wiz could still fall to 7 pretty easily, so you might get a really boring team to watch in chicago.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

crimedog said:


> raptors are boring to watch? they're one of the best teams in the east at moving the ball and play an uptempo style.
> 
> the wiz could still fall to 7 pretty easily, so you might get a really boring team to watch in chicago.


Yeah I don't think they're boring either. But they've got a bunch of no-names.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

crimedog said:


> raptors are boring to watch? they're one of the best teams in the east at moving the ball and play an uptempo style.
> 
> the wiz could still fall to 7 pretty easily, so you might get a really boring team to watch in chicago.


I agree that the Raps are very good to watch...

I have no comment on tonight - Riles should take the loss here b/c his coaching was a HUGE problem tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think Wade played too may minutes for his first game back. They need to ease him back in slowly.

Well, we can still catch Toronto. They still play Detroit twice. We just can't drop anymore games. I think we're in a must win-out situation if we want the 3 seed.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When Wade was near the end and at the beginning of OT, who was handling the ball? Him? JWill? Payton?

I still think that if we have a healthy Wade the final quarter of the Pistons game for no reason other than handling the ball, we win that one.

A healthy Wade tonight? Who knows.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Tomorrow


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

apparently up to 4 players will be missing the next game (rematch bobcats), including shaq who definately wont be there, and haslem/payton with injuries. posey is questionable after being arresteed for DUI.


----------

